

Apple, Cisco, and Dow 15000 - ajaymehta
http://blog.adamnash.com/2012/02/13/apple-cisco-dow-15000/

======
rdl
The big point to know about the Dow is that it's basically arbitrary and not
rigorous, but has a long history, so enh.

I personally watch NASDAQ Composite, S&P 500, and Vanguard VTI
(<http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSEARCA%3AVTI>) a lot more. If you _just_
want to track large caps, Vanguard MGC. The Vanguard funds track MSCI indices
and have super low expense ratios.

